# Seeking old friend Peter Gil Kim



## Jeremy Bento (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello,

I am seeking an old friend I have not seen since I moved out of the area almost eight years ago.  My hope is that Peter Gil Kim or a friend of his will reply.  I last saw him in Orange County California.  I presently live in the Metro Boston area of Massachassutts having moved her with my family almost eight years ago.

-Jeremy Bento


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't help you but welcome to a great site.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know em either but welcome and good luck!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello Jeremy, welcome to MT


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 23, 2008)

Jeremy Bento said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am seeking an old friend I have not seen since I moved out of the area almost eight years ago. My hope is that Peter Gil Kim or a friend of his will reply. I last saw him in Orange County California. I presently live in the Metro Boston area of Massachassutts having moved her with my family almost eight years ago.
> 
> -Jeremy Bento


 
Hi Jeremy:

Old friend of Rick Solis, here, and one-time student of Master Kims at the first HB school. I stopped following the HWD saga in the late 80's after Rick died in a motorcycle accident, and was surprised to find that Master Kim was on a list of HWD guys that got kicked out in a power struggle with Grand-Poobah JBL. I moved out of the area a couple of years ago myself, but still have family there & travel once in awhile to visit. My niece is graduating high school from Fountain Valley end of May, and I'll be driving down for that. If you want to send me your contact information, I'll see if Master Kim is still there, and pass it on to him. You can send it to me at kenpochiro1@yahoo.com

One of my most embarassing moments in martial arts was with him. I was a kid student at the dojang on Heil. He was very thin then. Some buncha years passed, and I wandered into a HWD school on Yorktown, and started running off at the mouth (a few too many drinks at the restau that strip mall). The guy looked familiar, but was heftier than anyone I was familiar with. Mentioned that I took a bit in HB with Gil Kim. He looks me dead in the eyes and says, "I AM Gil Kim." Gawd, that was embarassing. What do you say after that? "Gee...you've gained weight and aged."? No way to brass it out, so I just made my apologies and kept making small talk to change the subject. It didn't help that my buddy was standing there laughing his *** off at my folly...I gave him plenty of opportunities to do that.

Anyway, e-mail me how he can reach you, and if he's findable in HB when I get there, I'll be sure to pass it on to him.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello Jeremy and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a So Cal guy. The name sounds only vaguely familiar. I wish I could help you. Welcome to MT!


----------



## musashi036 (Apr 7, 2015)

*_**personal contact information redacted per Rules 1.5*** - jks9199_

This is what I found.  A friend of mine use to train with him.


----------

